# GCC24 cutter and Great Cut software



## henry725 (Dec 12, 2011)

Ok I have a unique issue I think 
I am new to the rhinestone process: my daughter has the winpc2012 software at her house, she makes the designs, and sends them to me in an eps file.
I just got the gcc 24 cutter with great cuts. When she sends me the file I need to use the cutter to create the template. I am having trouble with this process and don't quite no where to begin. Where can I find a user friendly instruction manual or are there any videos out there that can help me. I will be using the green template material to start but fully intend to use sticky flock once I get going.
thanks so much 
Theresa


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have forgotten what format Great Cut software takes...But assuming it works with eps format, you need only to 'import' the file into GreatCut and then send to the cutter


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

You are using the cutter to cut the templates correct?

What software are you using? Great Cut is not a design program its a plug in program. If you are using AI/Corel you need the plug-in for Great Cut.

GCC24 or GCC24LX? You should have registered your cutter online with GCCclub.com. Here you will get all your downloads that came with the cutter. Plus, it would be wise to install the VLCD3 program this helps with scrap and template material not on a roll.

I strongly suggest a Roland Clean Cut 60 blade..uses less pressure on the cutter. But you may be maxing out your pressure so keep in mind the wear and tear of rhinestone templates. 

Every Sticky Flock Distrubutor should have a how-to available most use GCC cutters.

Roger w/ heatpressvinyl.com is a good place for the blades, instructions and SF.


----------



## Hope Daddy (Jun 9, 2016)

Quick Question....can GCC file be converted to PDF? So I can print out design to another printer. Otherwise I'm have to rely totally on the GCC software.

[email protected]


----------



## Illinois2018 (Sep 7, 2018)

I really HATE this cutter. Every time I call GCC they are of NO HELP TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!! People spend their hard earned money on your product, you should be more than happy to help them!! They have POOR CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!!! I WISH I COULD GET A REFUND IMMEDIATELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

That GC is OEM product of Cocut so support can not be quickly.


----------

